# 1979 13' dixie skiff rebuild



## jrkayakin (Feb 26, 2012)

I finally found a boat, lots of ideas, and will have lots of questions. I plan on adding stringers, and a floor. My first question- I had an old Coleman spa I decided to cut up to throw away and discovered that it as filled with foam. I believe the foam is closed cell because it was dry and has been outside for years. And thew ay it was constructed makes me think it was poured in somehow. I would like to salvage it if possible as it would save on the amount of buoynce foam I will have to buy. The piece are fairly large and odd sizes and have some vinyl and PVC pipes through. What be the best way to reuse it if possible. I have a crazy idea could I put it through a chipper place the shreaded piece in and pour a little buoynce foam over it to glue it together? Will post pics soon


----------



## jrkayakin (Feb 26, 2012)

What im starting with.







[/img]


----------



## jrkayakin (Feb 26, 2012)

2 coats of primmer







[/img]


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

When you install the new stringers
make sure to remove the hook that has formed in the keel.
The hook will cause plowing problems at planing speeds,
when she's back in the water, if it isn't dealt with now.


----------



## jrkayakin (Feb 26, 2012)

Brett good eye I felt like it might have a bit of hook I think the roller on the trailer is a little high. What is the best way to deal with that? Thanks josh


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Both times I had to deal with hull distortion
I had to build a support framework under the hulls
so that when new stringers were installed
the weights holding the new stringers in place
pushed the hull back down where it belonged
before new 'glass was placed to hold the stringers.


----------



## jrkayakin (Feb 26, 2012)

Thanks for the advice I will build a support frame and try it that way


----------



## spartina (Jan 26, 2007)

My son and I made a skiff out of the same boat, here's a link to a lot of pictures. It's 5 years hard used now, still fishing hard. it's NARROW and requires some care and skill by both anglers but she runs in fairly rough water and poles in spit. Fixed tabs made it a lot more stable when the 30 hp is wide open. 
Here's the link: http://s90.photobucket.com/albums/k247/GaryVisser/yellow%20dog/


----------



## spartina (Jan 26, 2007)

Oh, and we continue to find voides in the keel near the bow and a subfloor that we had to drill into the transom and install a drain. We used 3/8 ply and epoxy but not a single screw or bolt, stiffened the hull and kept installed deck weight at 90lbs finished. The fuel cell is 9 gallons. Boat had a tree growing inside it when we bought it, we cut out center seat, built a new tunnel thru rear seat and put in a strong bulkhead for the bow area. Fun little boat.


----------



## jrkayakin (Feb 26, 2012)

Nice build I hope mine turns out half as nice


----------

